# schwercraft



## ramraver (Mar 17, 2022)

ramraver submitted a new resource:

schwercraft - camera pans and zooms with this new tool for streaming and calls



> schwercraft is the first software to enrich all live video, a video call or a stream, with broadcast like functionality such as camera pans, sophisticated zooms, realtime source switching, dynamic interactive content and full playback control - all wrapped up into one unique software.
> 
> There is a 'free for personal use' license. Give it a try.
> No account creation required for that.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## falti (Mar 21, 2022)

Allright, people here is some feedback.

I love the idea a lot - and I understand it's version 1. So I'm not even going into things like having to copy pathes into the clipboard and then long-clicking buttons to activate them with the new setting. I'd expect the GUI at some point to be as configurable as any otter WIndows program, using menues, popup-menus and other stuff...

Anyway: how can I take this to the next level? As in becoming a registered user creating my own setups..

Cheers
Falti


----------

